

Want to Get Rich? Forget Work-Life Balance - JrobertsHstaff
http://www.businessinsider.com/rich-people-dont-have-work-life-balance-2015-6

======
jleyank
Then you better start your own company, as working for somebody like this
means you won't get rich (they will) and you won't have a work-life balance
either. Know what you want to do in life, and then make the moves you need to
pull it off.

